# Anybody going to Halloweekends at Cedar Point?



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Tonight is the first night of Halloweekends!

If you have never gone, I would highly recommend it! especially if you like thrill rides!

I will be heading up that way next weekend!


----------



## MagicalHalloween (Oct 3, 2012)

YES! I try to get there at least once a weekend during HalloWeekends. I think we only went once last year, it just didn't have it's usual Halloween feel to it, this year on the other hand I am LOVING it! Not sure what the difference is this year, but I have been really enjoying it.

The event has come such a long way since it first started. They are getting some really, really great houses with detail and have some nice shows as well. The parade is also a really nice touch.

Here are some photos from this year: http://www.flickr.com/photos/invertalon/sets/72157631562712714/


----------

